# Ms 880



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok going to bite the bullet here and buy a brand new one on monday..
This will be used as milling only is there anything I should order differnt like 1/2 wrap or full? dont think there is any other op's?


----------



## mtngun (Apr 24, 2010)

smokinj said:


> This will be used as milling only is there anything I should order differnt like 1/2 wrap or full? dont think there is any other op's?


A new 880 ? Congratulations. 

If you happen to be milling a log that is lying on the ground, then ground clearance on the clutch side can be a problem. Wrap bars will stick out on the ground side and catch brush, stumps, etc.. So no, don't get a wrap bar for a milling saw.

Do you have a choice on the bar ? Avoid .404, go with 3/8, or even do like Aggie and use .325" up to 44" bar length.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

mtngun said:


> A new 880 ? Congratulations.
> 
> If you happen to be milling a log that is lying on the ground, then ground clearance on the clutch side can be a problem. Wrap bars will stick out on the ground side and catch brush, stumps, etc.. So no, don't get a wrap bar for a milling saw.
> 
> Do you have a choice on the bar ? Avoid .404, go with 3/8, or even do like Aggie and use .325" up to 44" bar length.



yes I am going with the 3/8 and will be able to get the logs off the ground about 12-14in. The mill I have goes up to a 32 in. bar I already have one of those so bar length I was thinking 41? but could go with any length?


----------



## huskyhank (Apr 24, 2010)

If your mill is already maxed out with a 32" bar and you're gonna stay with that length I suggest you get another 32" bar. If you're going to expand your mill for longer bars then order the new bar to fit. The 41" bar will give about 32" of cut with an Alaskan.

What ever you do, get all the same gage bars and chains. I don't think it matters - .050, .058, .063 - its just easier to have everything the same so you can use damaged and shortened chains from the longer bar on the shorter bars.

I don't see any advantage to a full wrap handle for milling.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> If your mill is already maxed out with a 32" bar and you're gonna stay with that length I suggest you get another 32" bar. If you're going to expand your mill for longer bars then order the new bar to fit. The 41" bar will give about 32" of cut with an Alaskan.
> 
> What ever you do, get all the same gage bars and chains. I don't think it matters - .050, .058, .063 - its just easier to have everything the same so you can use damaged and shortened chains from the longer bar on the shorter bars.
> 
> I don't see any advantage to a full wrap handle for milling.



yea everything I have is the .050 3/8...what I have now is the 30in. mill but figure I will need a bigger one at some point I also have the mini mill as well.


----------



## mtngun (Apr 24, 2010)

smokinj said:


> yea everything I have is the .050 3/8...what I have now is the 30in. mill but figure I will need a bigger one at some point I also have the mini mill as well.


The 880 bar will most likely be 0.063" gage. Lotsa luck finding an 0.050" gage bar for the large Stihl mount.

If the need arises, I believe you can buy longer rails for your Alaskan mill, rather than buying a whole new mill.


----------



## gemniii (Apr 24, 2010)

Just remember most recommend against milling with a brand new saw, it's better to run several tanks thru it first, cutting wood normally. I'm sure that I could run a tank or two thru it for you


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Just remember most recommend against milling with a brand new saw, it's better to run several tanks thru it first, cutting wood normally. I'm sure that I could run a tank or two thru it for you



Alright then... done.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 25, 2010)

And remember per A.S. rules no pics's saw never happened.:yourock: Boy I wish I was in your shoes and could afford a new big saw like that. Congradulations on the upcoming purchase.



Beefie


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2010)

Beefie said:


> And remember per A.S. rules no pics's saw never happened.:yourock: Boy I wish I was in your shoes and could afford a new big saw like that. Congradulations on the upcoming purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Beefie



I have enough board ft to pay for it a couple of time over. Just hate wearing out my 460 just to get it done.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2010)

Doing the math on gas and oil for this thing is there cheaper way to do this I have an aux oiler as well but seems like it will be time to buy oil and gas 5 gallons at a time?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Doing the math on gas and oil for this thing is there cheaper way to do this I have an aux oiler as well but seems like it will be time to buy oil and gas 5 gallons at a time?



I thought everybody in this forum buys gas and oil 5 gallons at a time. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## mtngun (Apr 26, 2010)

Bailey's price for synthetic oil is 10 cents per ounce by the 5 gallon bucket, or 22 cents per ounce by the case, if I did the math right.

But -- a case will last me a year. A 5 gallon pail would probably last me several years.


----------



## Old Blue (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hubba Hubba....*

What does one of those babies cost?

Sounds like a great saw. Congrats.

Old Blue


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Bailey's price for synthetic oil is 10 cents per ounce by the 5 gallon bucket, or 22 cents per ounce by the case, if I did the math right.
> 
> But -- a case will last me a year. A 5 gallon pail would probably last me several years.



Ok that is the route I will go I will have 2300-2500 board ft to start with.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats On The Big Bad 880 

I know you have a 16" bar. Break the 880 in with that. Talk about an adrenaline rush.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Congrats On The Big Bad 880
> 
> I know you have a 16" bar. Break the 880 in with that. Talk about an adrenaline rush.



why yes I do happen to have one of those 16,20,28,32,41. that will fit lol


----------



## gink595 (Apr 26, 2010)

The 880 has a lrage mount bar pattern, I hope you realize the bars from your 460 will not fit the 880.

Here is the size difference


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

gink595 said:


> The 880 has a lrage mount bar pattern, I hope you realize the bars from your 460 will not fit the 880.
> 
> Here is the size difference



Thank for telling me gink I thought the 3/8 on the 880 would be the same That sucks...There is 2 choices with the 880, 404 and 3/8 could the 3/8 bar be the same?


----------



## gink595 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just bought a extra set of 880 studs and am going to turn them down to the small mount bar pattern and see if that works, I think I'll have to drill the oiler holes on the bar also for it to work. But like you I have too many bars that would be useful on the 880


----------



## gink595 (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinj said:


> There is 2 choices with the 880, 404 and 3/8 could the 3/8 bar be the same?



The 3/8 will be the large mount bar pattern.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

gink595 said:


> The 3/8 will be the large mount bar pattern.



that sucks big time! wainting for the owner to call back guess I need to get a 32in. bar on it so I can start milling but I didnt see that as an option on the web site any thoughts on that?


----------



## gink595 (Apr 26, 2010)

What sizes are offered from Stihl with the 3/8 large mount? I think mine came with a 30" .404. Whats the next size up?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

gink595 said:


> What sizes are offered from Stihl with the 3/8 large mount? I think mine came with a 30" .404. Whats the next size up?



3/8 is what I want and 21, 30, 41,47, didnt see a 32iner thats the size I need for my mill


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

only options on bar length 30in. or 36in. my mill is 32in. to max it out...any ideas?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

problem slove thanks to ginks and baileys went with the 36in. mill and it takes up to a 42in. bar I can get a 41in. bar wish I could rep you gink


----------



## mtngun (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinj said:


> only options on bar length 30in. or 36in. my mill is 32in. to max it out...any ideas?


With an 880, I wouldn't use less than a 36" x 0.063" bar. You can get longer rails for your Alaskan mill.

Not only will you not be able to swap bars between the 880 and the 460, but you won't be able to share chains either. The 880 bar will be 0.063", and the drive link count will probably be different, even for the same length bar. 

For example, a 36" bar for the 460 takes 114 links, while a 36" bar for the 880 takes 123 links.

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

mtngun said:


> With an 880, I wouldn't use less than a 36" x 0.063" bar. You can get longer rails for your Alaskan mill.
> 
> Not only will you not be able to swap bars between the 880 and the 460, but you won't be able to share chains either. The 880 bar will be 0.063", and the drive link count will probably be different, even for the same length bar.
> 
> ...



lol yep its all just now hitting me and thought about a 660 NOT just glad I was able to catch it 36 in. mill is on the way and with the big poplars I have to mill sould all work out now! I have the mini mill for edging will strap the 460 to that.


----------



## Woodsurfer (Apr 26, 2010)

My Stihl saw chain chart says the 36" bar on the 880 has 104 drive links. The 41" has 123. Fewer drive links when you jump up to 404...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinj said:


> problem slove thanks to ginks and baileys went with the 36in. mill and it takes up to a 42in. bar I can get a 41in. bar wish I could rep you gink



Jay, I Rep'd him 4 u.

Good Luck With The Mill and Saw!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Jay,
Does Mrs. Jay Know About Your New Venture?

If Not....Get Comfy!! Will change your username to SCOLDED DOG

http://www.embroidables.com/Embroidery-Design/Embroidery-Designs/Dog-House-Embroidery-Design-47.jpg


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Jay,
> Does Mrs. Jay Know About Your New Venture?
> 
> If Not....Get Comfy!! Will change your username to SCOLDED DOG
> ...



lol the mill has been on the dinning room table for more than a week now so yes she well awhere of the mills hoping she will not notice the 880.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinj said:


> lol the mill has been on the dinning room table for more than a week now so yes she well awhere of the mills hoping she will not notice the 880.



When you spot the New kitchen Cabinets......You'll know she spotted it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> When you spot the New kitchen Cabinets......You'll know she spotted it.



Lol I remodel my whole house including the shop she has a range with a gas top and electric oven it was a must have item 2500.00 shes not that good of a cook! just kidding! I have alot of saws in the shop so she may not even notice.


----------



## RPM (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you buy it yet? Looks a like a good used one on E-bay:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200464371067&ssPageName=ADME:B:FSEL:CA:1123


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

RPM said:


> Did you buy it yet? Looks a like a good used one on E-bay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200464371067&ssPageName=ADME:B:FSEL:CA:1123



yep its on order with a 10 percent discount should have it tuesday or wensday thanks for looking..


----------



## RPM (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinj said:


> yep its on order with a 10 percent discount should have it tuesday or wensday thanks for looking..



No problem....always keeping an eye out for fellow AS members! Have fun with the new saw :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Beefie (May 5, 2010)

smokinj said:


> yep its on order with a 10 percent discount should have it tuesday or wensday thanks for looking..



Well were is it . I see you have it listed in your sig but yet no pics. Ya just must be pulling are legs:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## gink595 (May 5, 2010)

I just swapped carbs on mine got rid the of the stock one and put a 084 carb on it, seems to run stronger with it.


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Well were is it . I see you have it listed in your sig but yet no pics. Ya just must be pulling are legs:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



lol The saw is still brand new had it a week now has not seen gas or oil yet. Alskan 36in. mill is ready the edger ready order some ripping chain yesterday, have 3 more trees to drop and get ready I will have about 3000 bf when I get started....still got to get the staging area ready going to mill down hill,so I would say its going to be about 2 weeks before I can start. The 880 will get some action this week I have a lot of stumbs to do as well.


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> When you spot the New kitchen Cabinets......You'll know she spotted it.



new bike showed up last night with lots of extras and was asking me for a saw count! what is a saw count?.....I would say she know's...And plaining a kayak trip atleast I am on the list to go!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (May 6, 2010)

smokinj said:


> new bike showed up last night with lots of extras and was asking me for a saw count! what is a saw count?.....I would say she know's...And plaining a kayak trip atleast I am on the list to go!



Wear your vest and don't eat anything she made. Pack your own food.
SHE KNOWS!!


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Wear your vest and don't eat anything she made. Pack your own food.
> SHE KNOWS!!



lol When I got a saw count it was one, for milling one for felling one bucking and one for limbing.... and 3 more in for repairs (not mine) so I have one saw! lol you should see this bike you could not fit one more extra thing on it.......Oh she know, its all good just going to cost a little over retail.


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 6, 2010)

Has anyone know anything about the new MS881 that is coming.


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> Has anyone know anything about the new MS881 that is coming.



no but my guess would be more epa friendly!


----------

